# What Is A Geoduck?



## strikewzen (Jun 18, 2010)

used to eat this all the time, but never knew it's English name "geoduck"
it is known in Chinese as "elephant trunk clam"

















below are fun facts from wiki:

Native to the northwest coast of the United States and Canada (primarily Washington and British Columbia), these marine bivalve mollusks are the largest burrowing clams in the world, weighing in at an average of one to three pounds (0.5-1.5 kg) at maturity, but specimens weighing over 15 pounds (7.5 kg) and as much as 2 meters (over 6.5 ft) in length are not unheard of.

Geoducks are one of the longest-living organisms in the animal kingdom. The oldest recorded specimen was 168 years old, but individuals over 100 years old are rare.

The world's first geoduck fishery was created in 1970, but demand for the half-forgotten clam was low due to its texture. Today, these clams sell in Asia for over $150/lb (US$330/kg).

The large, meaty siphon is prized for its savory flavor and crunchy texture. Geoduck is regarded by some as an aphrodisiac because of its phallic shape.[sup][32][/sup] It is very popular in China, where it is considered a delicacy, mostly eaten cooked in a fondue-style Chinese hot pot. In Korean cuisine, geoducks are eaten raw with spicy chili sauce, sautéed, or in soups and stews. In Japan geoduck is prepared as raw sashimi, dipped in soy sauce and wasabi.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

... its so ...







 ... looks like ... 







... no comment ...


----------



## Sofreto (May 10, 2012)

WOW!! I have always know them as Gooey duck...they chop them up and put them in linguine & clams...You folks in Italia can weighin on this!!

Should we ban Geoduck from the forum for being such a living organism??

Cheers,

Sofreto


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Yep, geoduck is pronounced Gooeyduck.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

I thought it is another name of Greg.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Imperial said:


> ... its so ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so are you saying that I look *FOWL-IC**?







*

_trivial note: the Geo in my name is pronounced as such, not like the way it is for the happy clam.... a play on words,if you will







_


----------

